# 1hr 15 mins and no postings, what you all up to?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was having a quick wank - what's it to you?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Was going to say something......but decided not to


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I was out polishing me Vectra...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon Lisa, spit it out.... what delectable little "put down" were you going to come out with!?

Some quotes from yesterday perhaps?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

We've just been round and nicked your car while you were monitoring the forum!!!!

Don't go out and check we might be in the back door (easy Mr V) and nick your tele!


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Still working, sadly. 

But not long to go now 

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Whats on the front page tomorrow then Mark?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I've been painting my lounge


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> Whats on the front page tomorrow then Mark?


I can't really go into it -- but nothing I'd buy the paper for.

They do sometimes run a dull story on the first edition then switch to a stonking one for the second to fool the opposition. It's called a spoof.

Let's hope, eh? Â 

Mark


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Some quotes from yesterday perhaps?


(at the balloon pub yesterday, all of us sitting around the table, politely discussing JampoTT's TT owning friend)

Lisa, all innocently, comes out with 'are you shagging her? :' ..... roflmao!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, are you Tim?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm still painting the feckin trellis a summery colour.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Well, are you Tim?


If I was, I wouldn't have been upstairs having a wank earlier, now would I?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> If I was, I wouldn't have been upstairs having a wank earlier, now would I? Â


  (winner of the too much information of the day award)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> (winner of the too much information of the day award)


*lol*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

First chance to get to the forum today!!

I had a hair cut, I picked up my new Byblos and I have been laying a new laminate floor to the dining room! When the project is finished...I will post pics for all to see! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mike, will you post some photo of the trellis too for us to see!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Mike, will you post some photo of the trellis too for us to see!


Sure, but I'm still painting the feckin trellis a summery colour.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sure, but I'm still painting the feckin trellis a summery colour. Â


A chap has got some in the 'for sale' section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> First chance to get to the forum today!!
> 
> I had a hair cut, I picked up my new Byblos and I have been laying a new laminate floor to the dining room! When the project is finished...I will post pics for all to see! ;D


I was laying a laminate floor at the weekend too. Dull dull dull


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I was laying a laminate floor at the weekend too. Dull dull dull


It needs a lot of measuring and cutting and it takes a long time to do the end bits...but it is not so bad.

At least did you finish yours? Because mine isn't yet!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm doing 3 rooms and a hallway, in one continuous section. I've got through 1 room, half the hallway, and have started the 2nd room. And I've f***ed it up a couple of times, although not seriously. It's the flat's fault for not having straight walls 
And I also ripped out a wardrobe, did some plastering, and painted 4 walls and a ceiling. Fun weekend eh?


----------

